# Cat art



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a painting,a gift from someone who was moving and had no room in the truck. It's done in the Chinese style and it's of a cat P-E-E-E-K-I-N-G around a door at a bug that's making it's way across the room.


----------

